# **Alexander David, 23rd April 2009**



## Arcanegirl

So heres the results of a 3 year long TTC journey! :D

Wednesday 22nd April, my waters break at 6.30am all over my bed :lol: luckily i had a matress protector on and was sleeping with my V pillow between my legs which took most of the water. Woke Rob up and first thing he says was "you sure you havent peed yourself" :dohh:

Phoned the labour ward who sent a midwife out at 9am, she checked me over and confirmed waters had broke and i was only at 1-2cm dilated. Since i wasnt 3cms or more i wasnt in active labour so the MW left us to it.
Once she went we went out to Asda :rofl:
Started getting irregular contractions and these lasted all day, lots of starting and stopping but nothing regular.

MW came out again at 2.30am on Thursday and checked me over again, still no progress and at 1-2cm dilated, suggested it was best that we got some sleep and went into hosp for 8am as by then waters would had been gone for 24 hours, i didnt have any probs with that, though id asked for a homebirth being my first baby i kept an open mind.

We get into hosp for 8am and sent up to the birth suite, got put into a room for checks etc first, by this time contractions were starting to have some pattern and were getting painful. Id had my TENs machine on since we got up earlier to build it up.

On getting checked over i was still only at 1-2cm dilated, no progress at all and i was starting to be in alot of pain, i was even asking for an epidural which id always said i didnt want.
MW said it would be best to go upto the labour ward and get a drip to speed things up, to get antibiotics into me and i would be able to get my epidural up there aswell.
We had to wait for bed to become avaliable as it was soo busy. 

A few hours later at 10.50ish a bed was free so we made our way up, it took a long time to get there as i was getting very regular contractions, sometimes 2-3 one after the other.
Finally get to our room and MW starts getting the monitors setup (which she was having trouble with as the comp wasnt working right!).
I was still getting lots of contractions almost one after the other but denied any pain relief untill she had checked to see if i was past 3cms dialted. Before she could do that she needed to get me onto the monitors.

At 11.30ish another MW comes in to fit a cannula in for my antibiotics, more pain ontop of the contractions!
It was on for 5 mins (was meant to be on for 2 hours before birth) and i suddenly started getting lots of pressure, Rob says i shouted at the MW :lol: so she went to check and baby was making his way out!
5 mins of pushing and he arrived at 11.50am!

Somehow id went from 1-2cms to 10cms within those few hours but no idea when active labour started, mw put on the paperwork 1hr and 15 mins active labour.

I got a slight graze but no tearing, so no stitches :happydance:

Alexander David, born Thursday 23rd April at 11.50am weight 6lbs 11ozs


https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David/23042009404.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David/23042009405.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David/alexanderdavidanderson001.jpg


----------



## sparkswillfly

congratulations!! Its a shame you didnt get your home birth but Im glad your both safe and well. x


----------



## babystar

awwww huuuuuuuuuuge congrats! he is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

i know its been a long and hard journey for you, but again congratulations! sat with tears in eye am so happy for you both!! 

he is sooo gorgeous! cant wait to give you a big hug an hold that gorgeous son of yours!


----------



## x-amy-x

aww he is gorgeous! Congrats hun xx


----------



## didda

Welcome to the world Alexander David! Huge Congratulations Mummy and Daddy! and well done! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

what a day to be born... if only he was born in england :rofl:


----------



## tiggy

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

:D that my nephooooooooooooooo

ps did i say AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW

well done mummy n daddy well worth the wait.


----------



## ~KACI~

Aww congratulatins hunni, he's beautiful and lovely name choice, I'm guessin he was well worth the wait x x


----------



## princess_bump

he's an utter beauty! so happy for you both! and such a beautiful name :D


----------



## xLaurax

Congratulations to the both of you!! And well done, hes gorgeous!! x


----------



## miel

oh ...i am so in love:blush:he is so perfect!!!

AG you did a beautiful job !!! What a journey guys for you :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations to you and rob honey, i am so so pleased for you both :cry:

enjoy him, he's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

he's gorgeous!! Congratulations :hug:

And he was born 9 months to the day from Hannah's birthdate :blush:


----------



## lollylou1

he is gorgeous hun, congratulations, sorry u didnt get the home birth u wanted

Lou
xxx


----------



## honey08

awwwwww hes just gorgeous !! congrats ........ :dance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby son
He is absolutley gorgeous hun
x


----------



## hayley x

Aww congratulations on your baby boy :) xxx


----------



## alio

bless him! and you guys too... well done! xx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrat again honey he really is gorgeous u & rob must be on :cloud9:

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats to you both, he is gorgeous x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Wow!! 1 hr 15 mins active labour...insane!

Congrats to you and Rob on your gorgeous little man. :D
I am glad this day finally happened. :) :)


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations huni :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Well done chick on no epi ...

This day was long over due and I am very happy for you both ...well now 3.

Welcome to Mummy world hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## tansey

ahhhh he is lovely - well done! :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

hes gorgeous x


----------



## bethyb

well done AG!!! Chuffed to bits for ya :)


----------



## valentine75

yeah it was definetly an eventful time.

Despite saying i didnt want to see anything curiosity got the better of me lol, heck i even took a souvenier photo of the afterbirth (no you cant see it)
AG did absolutely brilliantly on the day and made me so proud of her.


----------



## Vickie

:shock: I would have killed Stan if he took a photo like that :rofl:


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :wohoo:

He's absolutely gorgeous :D x


----------



## sam#3

congratulations glad youre both ok, hes beautiful xx


----------



## kristy87

congratualtions, hes beautiful!!:cloud9:


----------



## kookie

congrats hun hes gorgeous


----------



## Jessa

Congratulation! I'm so glad everything went well for you. He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwww Congrats :)


----------



## fairywings

Congrats. :) He is lovely. x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats =] x


----------



## pinkmummy

Aww wow congratulations hun! You did so well! Well done!! He's gorgeous!! :D xx


----------



## cupcake

so happy to see this post and see how your journey turned out for you!
he is lovely, congratulations !


----------



## mrscookie

I know i spoke to you loads already but its great to read the birth story in full. You have done brilliantly im proud of you. He is gorgeous x x x x x x


----------



## milkmachine

stunningly beautiful, it was so odd talking to you on msn after your waters broke. i wish you can you family all the love and luck that you deserve xx


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats again :D

Glad you didn't get the epidural :lol: I imagine I'll be screaming for one too even though I don't want one :rofl:


----------



## staceymy

HUge congrats!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Hes gorgeous hun, congrats to u both. I think he looks like his daddy! xxx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats!! x x


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## MamaK

Congrats again darling!!!!

Glad you are both doing well :cloud9:

LOVE the pics :)

xxx


----------



## itzybitzy

lovely name. he is beautiful :) congrats


----------



## Tezzy

huge congrats.. hes gorgeous x


----------



## Jkelmum

He is lovely :cloud9: Congrats xxx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry you didn't get your home birth but huge congratulations!


----------



## DolceBella

He's so beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## bunnyg82

aww congratultions - after 3 years TTC what a lovely result for you :) xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats, he is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Jo

Huge congratulations to you both :hugs:
He is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes gorgeous x


----------



## saraendepity

well done..he's gorgeous!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

He is such a handsome little guy! Congrats and love the name!


----------



## BlackBerry25

valentine75 said:


> yeah it was definetly an eventful time.
> 
> Despite saying i didnt want to see anything curiosity got the better of me lol, heck i even took a souvenier photo of the afterbirth (no you cant see it)
> AG did absolutely brilliantly on the day and made me so proud of her.


:rofl: I have a picture of my afterbirth and I even posted it on here :rofl: It is kinda cool to have! Congrats new Daddy!! :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations, his is beautiful x


----------



## sophie

Congrats to u all im very pleased for u both he is gorgeous
xx:hug:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Huge congrats, hes gorgeous! x


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congrats. x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations!! And hurrah (?) for faulty equipment meaning you got a natural birth after all!! xxxxxx


----------



## ALY

Congratulations he is beautiful x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww hun, hes absolutely gorgeous! 

Well done!

Huge congrats to you and your OH.

:hug:


----------



## Caramel

He's adorable sweetheart! Congrats!! xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Congratulations hun, its a pity the homebirth didn't happen but the main thing is you are both safe and healthy. He is gorgeous btw, not that you need me to tell you that I'm quite sure!!


----------



## T'elle

awww i didn't know you had given birth!! oh congrats hunni he's beautiful xXx


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations sweetheart, he's just perfect :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

awesome AG! glad your ttc journey ended with a beautiful son! :hugs:


----------



## MommaT

Congrats hun  hes beautiful and very healthy looking:) What a cutie!


----------



## jms895

Well done and congratulations!! xx


----------



## LittlePickle

oh wow!! well done sweetheart! that's amazing! You dialatedSO quickly!
hugs to you and your new family!
LP
xox


----------



## clairebear

hes gorgeous congrats hun x x x


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations AG, I'm so pleased for you all.

He's perfect :hugs:

Cx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congratulations. He's adorable xx


----------



## Tam

WOW that was fast!! :shock:

Congratulations you 2, he is gorgeous! :wohoo: :hug: x


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations hun he's gorgeous! nice labour for a first one too :) xxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, he's lovely :)


----------



## Tishimouse

I've just found your grand finale and I am so happy for you. After all this time trying, crying and waiting, your beautifully handsome miracle has arrived.

I am so happy for you both and wish you a wonderful life together (and perhaps a sibling if that's what you would like).

Love and hugs to you all. 

Tish :flower:


----------



## Pops

I am so, so, so happy for you sweetheart :hugs: He is just gorgeous, huge congratualations :hugs:

xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aww congratulations! He is lovely, such gorgeous skin, and he weighed the same as my Daisy did!

Congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: I am so happy for you and Rob. I wish you all the best for the wonderfull things to come! :hugs:


----------



## celine

Congrats AG :) also sorry u didnt get ur home birth but wow how quick!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww how cute is he, congratulations to you both :) x


----------



## Stef

Congratulations

x


----------



## Omi

Sorry i missed all this, hun..But, hey who's the mummy?!! he's gorgous hun- well done to you both!! :):):) Congrats!!


----------



## dizzy duck

:happydance: Huge congratulations, he is so beautiful, take care :hugs: Xx


----------



## vicky

he is beautiful hun congratulations


----------



## muffin

woo hoo!!!:cloud9::happydance::hugs: i know we've chatted but wanted to say it all again here!!!well done you !!!! he really is just perfect(and your double!!)
xxxxxxx


----------



## Samo

amazing. i am SO happy for both of you. congratulations, was such a long road and you now finally have your perfect little boy!!!


----------



## SJK

congrats, hes lovely x


----------



## AutumnRose

Congrats :D


----------



## lola

Congratulations your little boy is gorgeous :)


----------



## bklove

amazing! Congrats.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

o wow AG he is gorgeous massive congrats to you both 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faye38

what a little cutie pie im so happy for you both well done x:hug:


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Layla

Aww Congrats guys!!

He is lovely, so pleased for you both :)

x


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations to you both! Well worth the wait. He is adorable xx


----------

